
SoftBank's massive $100B tech fund - urumcsi
http://www.businessinsider.de/european-vcs-are-baffled-by-softbanks-93-billion-tech-fund-2017-7
======
marvel_boy
Is not Softbank the same that paid £24 billion for UK chip designer ARM?
Awesome.

